
Google Trends: WikiLeaks vs. Trump Sex Allegations - angry-hacker
https://www.google.com/trends/explore?date=now%207-d&q=wikileaks,trump%20pussy,trump%20women,trump%20allegations
======
skoschik
i think you should change the term 'wikileaks' to 'wikileaks clinton'. I don't
think it's a fair comparison otherwise.

[https://www.google.com/trends/explore?date=now%207-d&q=wikil...](https://www.google.com/trends/explore?date=now%207-d&q=wikileaks%20clinton,trump%20pussy,trump%20women,trump%20allegations)

